# Rabies shot and blood work



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Aviannah had her first rabies shot yesterday at 3:30 and blood work done. She did wonderfully. :aktion033: I am beyond happy and hoping this means she is in the clear for any bad side effects?!?! I got a call from the vet this afternoon and she said her blood work results were all in range and she is perfectly healthy! :chili:

Leaving a few recent pictures. I hope she puts a smile on your face :wub: like she does mine :wub: and that you all have a wonderful weekend! 

(1st pic Avi sporting her new Adidog outfit, 2nd pic is Thanksgiving day trying to get in the pictures with my 3 favorite lil girls, and the 3rd is another "end of the long work day" time to go home pic)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great that she came through it so well. She looks so cute and happy


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Great pix of the princess, Denise! I'm so happy she did so well with her rabies shot. That's the one shot I am most scared of giving to my youngest, and thankfully my vet did half dose after I begged her to death. Wish we didn't have to do it all 
Hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m glad she did well! Be sure to watch for any changes in health or behavior for the next couple of weeks. Sometimes the reaction is delayed while the immune system tries to fight it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy Aviannah is doing okay after the rabies shot. She looks very pretty in the pictures.

I hope you are feeling better, Denise. Wishing you and your family a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news. :chili::chili: Tyler just got his 3 year rabies vaccine a month or so ago. He was fine after it, thankfully. It's the only shot he gets. Avi is so beautiful. :tender::wub2:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> That is great that she came through it so well. She looks so cute and happy


Thanks, she is a happy girl but not sure she likes putting clothes on. I think she just tolerates it to please me. 




maddysmom said:


> Great pix of the princess, Denise! I'm so happy she did so well with her rabies shot. That's the one shot I am most scared of giving to my youngest, and thankfully my vet did half dose after I begged her to death. Wish we didn't have to do it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am happy she did so well too. I think it helps that my vet comes here to our home because she remains nothing but calm and happy and even gave kisses to the vet right after her shot! I really think I have a great vet that truly cares and listens. Makes a world if difference for me. 




maggieh said:


> I’m glad she did well! Be sure to watch for any changes in health or behavior for the next couple of weeks. Sometimes the reaction is delayed while the immune system tries to fight it.


Thank you, I sure will keep a close eye on her. I pray she has no bad side effects. Being my first Maltese I am learning as go and I appreciate all of you being so helpful with advice! 




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am so happy Aviannah is doing okay after the rabies shot. She looks very pretty in the pictures.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better, Denise. Wishing you and your family a wonderful weekend.


Thank you! She only dresses up on occasion and for short intervals to help keep her longer hair from knotting up. But I (and the three lil girls) sure do like it when she does. I am feeling a little better but really tired still. I am sure my body is just working hard to heal. The 3 girls are having a sleep over with us tonight so it will be a short night for me again but hopefully I can sneak in a nap tomorrow! 




Snowbody said:


> Glad to hear the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Hopefully all stays good too. I am glad Tyler is doing fine as well after his shot. He is such a handsozme guy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Avianna is so beautiful! I'm glad she did well with her rabies shot and her bloodwork came out well.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

What a beautiful Princess! Dolly got her first Rabies last month (at 2 1/2 pounds) and I as terrified. The vet lowered the dose and promised he knew what was doing. Luckily she had zero side effects. I'm so glad your baby seems to be doing well with it also!! <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay! I always love hearing our babies make it through those shots unscathed---nothing to be taken for granted here. I dread it when Kitzi has to do this again. I still need to get an exemption for Lisi---I have the paperwork from her vet in Greece. I am so behind on life! 
Wishing you & your princess (who is beautiful BTW) a lovely wk-end.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> Avianna is so beautiful! I'm glad she did well with her rabies shot and her bloodwork came out well.


Thank you Sherry. She is enjoying her Saturday with her toy friends. 




unicorn1098 said:


> What a beautiful Princess! Dolly got her first Rabies last month (at 2 1/2 pounds) and I as terrified. The vet lowered the dose and promised he knew what was doing. Luckily she had zero side effects. I'm so glad your baby seems to be doing well with it also!! <3


Thank you! I pushed off getting it as long as I could. But now she is fully vacinated. It is awesome Dolly did well!!! She is a cutie. 



edelweiss said:


> Yay! I always love hearing our babies make it through those shots unscathed---nothing to be taken for granted here. I dread it when Kitzi has to do this again. I still need to get an exemption for Lisi---I have the paperwork from her vet in Greece. I am so behind on life!
> Wishing you & your princess (who is beautiful BTW) a lovely wk-end.


Thank you Sandi. I sure hope your Kitzi is doing better. I have been praying for him. We need all our babies healthy as can be!!! I hope you can get an exemption for Lisi, I looked into here and our state does not allow them.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Avianna is so beautiful- I love the pictures. Callie had a small bit of swelling about a week after her shot. I have not had any blood work done yet but I have scheduled her spay for January 8th. Happy to hear her blood work was right.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Malts4metoo said:


> Avianna is so beautiful- I love the pictures. Callie had a small bit of swelling about a week after her shot. I have not had any blood work done yet but I have scheduled her spay for January 8th. Happy to hear her blood work was right.


Thank you! Aviannah was spayed at 8 months, we opted for laser with her surgery and she did amazingly. She was back with me within 6 hours and was fully back to running all over the house within a few days. She did not lick the incision (did not need to use a cone or onesie) and it healed quickly. I have not noticed any swelling where she got her rabies shot but it has not been a week yet. You might check with your vet about doing blood work. I just looked at it like I do our health, once a year we get blood work done just keep an eye on our over all health. I hope Callie does awesome with her spay too!!! :wub: Keep us updated please!


----------

